# REEAD UP if you post in the Spiritual Forum



## dawg2 (Dec 14, 2010)

There have been enough spiteful, vindictive posts in this forum.  I have dumped threads and deleted posts in multiple threads.

Warnings will become infractions which will then ultimately lead to banning of people who do not stop attacking members.  

It is a pitiful representation of "Christian" discussions and is doing no good whatsoever for "witnessing."  It is downright embarassing.  I do not have a problem with discsussions nor healthy debate, but a few on here have resorted to personal attacks and insults: This will not be tolerated.


----------



## apoint (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree 100%, daily I'm called a liar on here when I offer scripture


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 15, 2010)

apoint said:


> I agree 100%, daily I'm called a liar on here when I offer scripture



x2 Apoint. Like i always say, when people are confronted with the truth they either get mad at it or get right with it... most 99 percent of the time they will get mad and call you a liar.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 15, 2010)

apoint said:


> I agree 100%, daily I'm called a liar on here when I offer scripture



Well...if it ain't out of the KJV1611...it ain't the true scripture




Thanks Dawg2 for taking on this ring...er...I mean forum


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am serious as a stroke.


----------



## Land45 (Dec 15, 2010)

It just amazes me the way people respond to one another. I am glad you posted this, and I expect to come under attack for what I believe...but I also know to pray for my attackers, for they know not what they do. Peace and Blessings dawg2.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2010)

The man means what he says. It`s not a good idea to push this issue. If you have a problem with another member, use the ignore feature to your advantage. Or find another forum.


----------

